# net-im/kopete-kde4 requires deprecated port libmsn



## hedgehog (Aug 5, 2013)

Hi everyone.

I have problems updating ports because libmsn was deprecated 27 July, but the net-im/kopete-kde4 still depends on it.

```
grep msn /usr/ports/net-im/kopete-kde4/Makefile 
                msn.0:${PORTSDIR}/net-im/libmsn \
```

Is it safe to remove this line to avoid building libmsn? It listed neither in BUILD_DEPENDS nor in RUN_DEPENDS requirements, according to the Makefile


----------



## SirDice (Aug 5, 2013)

hedgehog said:
			
		

> Is it safe to remove this line to avoid building libmsn? It listed neither in BUILD_DEPENDS nor in RUN_DEPENDS requirements, according to the Makefile


In that case it's probably safe to remove. Do note however that you may end up with compilation errors if the source itself tries to link against the library.

If you remove the line and it builds and installs fine be sure to notify the port maintainer.


----------



## hedgehog (Aug 5, 2013)

SirDice said:
			
		

> In that case it's probably safe to remove. Do note however that you may end up with compilation errors if the source itself tries to link against the library.
> 
> If you remove the line and it builds and installs fine be sure to notify the port maintainer.


Thank you. I'll see that during the build process then and will notify maintainer if Kopete can work without that library.

UPDATED:
I apologize for the long delay. I didn't have access to my desktop PC during my vacation. I just wanted to let you know that net-im/kopete-kde4 works just well without the deprecated net-im/libmsn. I'm going to send PR if it's not already there.


----------

